# Is there any HD content FTA?



## justdaved (May 27, 2003)

Is there any HD content FTA? If so, what satellite are they located on and is c-band or ku-band?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, there are several channels available. I suggest you take a look at www.lyngsat.com as they have a fairly accurate listing of all channels on both C-Band and Ku-band.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Most of the in the clear are occasional backhauls for ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD. These are on C band and not in the same location from day-to-day. There are some NBA and probably some upcoming MLB as well.


----------

